# 56 to 54 in Pinarello?



## murphy1

So i normally run a 56 size frame across the board on most bikes, my current ride a 56 Felt and 56 specialized. I went to my LBS and stood over a 54 dogma and man it seemed long? are most folks sizing down to a 54 who run a 56? I have a 32' inseam and im about 5'11". 

Thoughts please?
thanks


----------



## kbwh

I don't get why people look at standover height these days. Better to look at top tube lengths and seat tube angles.

Here's the geo for the Dogma:










What model Specialized and Felt? Geometry charts?


----------



## Fignon's Barber

yes, like kbwh says, you really need to go by effective TT. one thing nice about pinarello, they are one of the few companies left that offer a 54,55, and 56 sizes. I know this because I'm the same size as the OP, and like a 55 tt. most companies now jump from 54 to 56ish, trying to cut costs by making fewer moulds.


----------



## PINAMAN83

I'm 6'1 ride a 56 in almost everything and when I bought my Fp Quattro and my Prince I went with a 54cm


----------



## murphy1

model Felt AR1- what I have now. Top tube per felts chart is 560
Specialized model- Tarmac.


----------



## AnthonyL88

murphy1 said:


> So i normally run a 56 size frame across the board on most bikes, my current ride a 56 Felt and 56 specialized. I went to my LBS and stood over a 54 dogma and man it seemed long? are most folks sizing down to a 54 who run a 56? I have a 32' inseam and im about 5'11".
> 
> Thoughts please?
> thanks


My friend is riding a Trek 56cm and on the 2011 Pinarello Dogma Carbon a 54cm.


----------



## ghostryder

A 54 or 53 would fit fine. I am 5-10 and went with the 54. A 56 would be too long.


----------



## vboy19

I did a fit on a new dogma, and had to go to a 54. I was shocked, my prior bike was a 56 madone, but the surprising fact was that the dogma felt extremely comfortable just sitting on it when it was on the trainer.I am 5'10 to put it in prospective.


----------



## tjjm36m3

I'm somewhere between 5'10" and 11" and test rode a 55, way too big. For the TT to fit, I would need to use a 90mm or shorter stem. I would be ideal for 54 but I got a 53 instead. I usually buy one frame size smaller so I can have a shorter head tube.


----------



## chas0039

I just got an FP1 and I can also confirm the experiences of the above posters. I usually go with a 58cm and I can work with a 59cm if I have to (6'2" but shorter inseam) but when I got the 56cm FP1, the frame was was much closer to the measurements I expect from a 58. 

These days, I look at everything and generally ignore the published frame size. Ever since I found a 54cm Ridley that fit fine, I double-check everything before I dismiss an off "size".


----------



## Yangpei

I'm 5'10" with a 32.5" inseam. I usually ride a 56cm bike in most other brands. When I bought my Dogma, I went with a 55. I probably could have gone to a 54 as well. But, the 55 fits like a glove and I love the bike. You can probably do fine with either 54 or 55.


----------



## askmass

I dropped two frame sizes myself, coming from a Madone to the (Prince frame) FP6.


----------



## spas

Same here - I am 5' 10" with a 32" inseam - I was professionally fit for a 54cm Dogma....


----------

